# Sign out of Lightroom Classic CC?



## Dude_Here (Aug 17, 2019)

So I am about to reformat my old iMac and trade it in to Apple. I have my new Mac mini ready to take over my exiting Lightroom catalog (don’t worry I have everything I need to make the move). 

My only remaining question is do I have to do anything in Lightroom in my old computer I.e. logout before I reformat it since I have my files and catalog on my new computer? Do I have to do anything with the cloud going over to the new computer or will it automatically adapt to the new computer once synced?

Thank you so much!
Jeremy


----------



## Dude_Here (Aug 17, 2019)

Dude_Here said:


> So I am about to reformat my old iMac and trade it in to Apple. I have my new Mac mini ready to take over my exiting Lightroom catalog (don’t worry I have everything I need to make the move).
> 
> My only remaining question is do I have to do anything in Lightroom in my old computer I.e. logout before I reformat it since I have my files and catalog on my new computer? Do I have to do anything with the cloud going over to the new computer or will it automatically adapt to the new computer once synced?
> 
> ...


Also should I delete all synced data before switching over to new computer/Lightroom?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 18, 2019)

You can only be logged in on two computers, so if you are already logged in on another computer as well, then it’s easier to log out on the old one. If you don’t, then it’s no big deal either, because then you will be asked to log out of another device when you try to log in on the new computer. Everything else should go easy, without the need to delete synced data.


----------



## Dude_Here (Aug 18, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> You can only be logged in on two computers, so if you are already logged in on another computer as well, then it’s easier to log out on the old one. If you don’t, then it’s no big deal either, because then you will be asked to log out of another device when you try to log in on the new computer. Everything else should go easy, without the need to delete synced data.


Thank you so much for that information!


----------

